# 3Pt hitch weak



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I took delivery of my hydraulic swing flail mower today. it IS a beast!

We fitted it to the 3pt and I was shocked that the McCormick would NOTpick it up!!

According to Tractor Data, the McCormick CX 110 has a 3pt lift capacity of 7,050lbs (9,800 optional).

The mower is cantilevered a decent amount back from the 3pt links, but it weighs 1360Kg or 3,000lbs.

So if the 3pt is weak, where do I start? Of course eliminating the simple, cheap things first. Tractor has 2,100hrs and is in pretty good condition overall.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Check hydraulic oil level may be low...


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Have you tried adjusting your draft control? Was it warmed up good? My Deere 5105m lifts heavy loads extremely slow the first few times until the oil gets warmed up.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can put a pressure gauge into the hydraulic outlets and see what the pressure is. This will tell you if pressure is up to specs. If not up to specs might be plugged filters or maybe a bad hydraulic pump, or the pressure relief is set too low. I know of some guys who would get a new tractor and use on old equipment. The pressure is a lot higher on a new tractor than say one that's 40+ years old. Than the guys had leaks everywhere, popping hoses of cylinders etc. Instead of fixing all the old stuff, they would just turn down the pressure on the new tractor.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Filter maybe ?? did it grunt any or just quit tiring ??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on checking hyd pressure then check rockshaft relief valve pressure setting.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Ditto on checking hyd pressure then check rockshaft relief valve pressure setting.


Hey Jim, thanks. Do you know where to start lookin for that valve?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My GUESS is rockshaft relief valve is incorporated in RS control valve housing. I will do some investigation to see if I can locate it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Check draft control and if you have electronic controls look over the various secondary dials carefully. There is a height limit one and also if the transport mode is enable it won't let the hitch go up all the way.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had my 3 PT salt spreader on it for snow removal. Only weighs 1,000-1,500 but it lifts it all the way up/down.
When I attempt to lift the mower, it'll get it about 2-3" off the ground. Then you hear a humming sound.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you check the draft setting? In mixed mode it can produce funky results with non-ground engaging implements.



JD3430 said:


> I had my 3 PT salt spreader on it for snow removal. Only weighs 1,000-1,500 but it lifts it all the way up/down


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Did you check the draft setting? In mixed mode it can produce funky results with non-ground engaging implements.


I have the "MOM" switch (quickly lifts 3pt back to where you have it set) the big rotary knob with the lock knob on top of it. I also have the single draft control knob. 
Then down in the back corner of the cab, I have 3 small knobs in a little compartment. 
I'm not familiar with case-IH at all.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The draft know should be fully in position mode.

Under the cover with 3 knobs likely upper limit, lowering speed and I'm not sure on the McCormick.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If it's making a humming sound after it stops lifting I doubt that it is an cab adjustment thing. Methinks it's bypassing somewhere.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Likely, just curious as the hitch valves can hum as the are pulse modulated.

Pressure test is a good start. Not sure in this series if it's an open centre or closed circuit. I've read there are a number of chambers and transfer pumps in the belly to keep gears oiled on hills with this model tractor. Seems suction problems and foaming the oil is more common a problem than low pressure.

Does the loader feel weak?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Loader seems ok


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

One other thought: IF the 3pt isn't strong enough to lift it, are the optional assist lift cylinders a difficult job to add on? 
I wouldn't think so, but I'm starting to think ahead if it's necessary.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They are easy to fit on both tractors I've had with them - single line plumbed into a tee.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is the mower.
It's bigger than I thought.
Amazing how it doesn't slide off the concrete wall!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

UPDATE:

Spoke at length with selling dealers chief mechanic. What a kind person. Spent an hour on the phone with me going through all possible scenarios.
He then asked me to text him a picture of the mower mounted on the tractor.
After seeing the picture, he thinks the mower, even at only 3,000lbs is too heavy for the tractor because of the distance is sets back from the 3pt. He thinks it's a fulcrum issue. 
Take a look at these sideways pictures and see if you agree.
Now of course the next step is adding a pair of lift cylinders for the 3pt at a whopping $1,500. This takes the lift capacity up to over 10,000lbs.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

That doesn't look like it sits back much further than my krone 283S does and my wore out 2030 doesn't know it's there...

have you tried dropping the bar down in float position and lifting the 3pt all the way up then raising the bar up??

I don't know that tractor but it looks bigger than mine, what hp is it??


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I know for a fact according to the Nebraska Test, none of the larger CX or MTX met manufacturer claims for 3 point lift.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I would pay for a good tech to come out and check things out before I spent the $1500 to add cylinders to the hitch..


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That is way heavier and way further back than a disc mower. My 10 ft Pottinger disc mower conditioner doesn't weigh as much (it's about 2500 lbs) and isn't as far back. I really think it's just too heavy for the hitch.



SCtrailrider said:


> That doesn't look like it sits back much further than my krone 283S does and my wore out 2030 doesn't know it's there...
> 
> have you tried dropping the bar down in float position and lifting the 3pt all the way up then raising the bar up??
> 
> I don't know that tractor but it looks bigger than mine, what hp is it??


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So a 3,000lb object mostly hanging back 6' would be to much for a hitch rated at 7,000 lb ???


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> So a 3,000lb object mostly hanging back 6' would be to much for a hitch rated at 7,000 lb ???


On a Deere.....No
Cant speak for them "off brand" tractors....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I think that mower sits pretty far back. Can you put some other 3point attachment weighing near limit with shorter linkage on to test?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> So a 3,000lb object mostly hanging back 6' would be to much for a hitch rated at 7,000 lb ???


Depends on how they rate the hitch, usually its pretty close or right at the end of the arms.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The old john deeres without external cylinders are just as anemic.

Nebraska test says 2610 lbs through the whole lift range for the hitch on their frame without the extra cylinders for the 100 and smaller CX's.

Same test rates my Massey 5455 at 7285 lbs but it has 2 external cylinders.

If you look at the measurements at the hitch ends vs 24" back that is shown in many tractors literature, you see it falls off quite a bit with distance behind hitch.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Spoke at length with selling dealers chief mechanic. What a kind person. Spent an hour on the phone with me going through all possible scenarios.
> He then asked me to text him a picture of the mower mounted on the tractor.
> ...


Gotta agree very well could be a fulcrum issue, remember the old seesaw with the heavy kid? 





  








turning effect 03-fulcrum




__
r82230


__
Mar 1, 2017











  








seesaw-Fulcrum




__
r82230


__
Mar 1, 2017








Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> That is way heavier and way further back than a disc mower. My 10 ft Pottinger disc mower conditioner doesn't weigh as much (it's about 2500 lbs) and isn't as far back. I really think it's just too heavy for the hitch.


Couldn't really tell by the pics, I see what your saying also...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheating a bit, there was another thread before this where we had more discussion about the distance. I have a narrower Seppi flail mulcher with less offset ability and the arms are a lot shorter that I was comparing to JD's.



SCtrailrider said:


> Couldn't really tell by the pics, I see what your saying also...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I dunno... that sounds fishy to me... If that hitch is THAT weak, I'm sure glad I don't have one of THOSE tractors!!!

My Zweegers CM212 drum mower folds straight back in transport position and when you take off, it's basically real light on the front end of the tractor... you can pop a wheelie if you take off a little too fast. Still has plenty of steering authority but kinda light on front.

I've pulled up earth anchors with the 3 point and lifted cars and stuff on the 3 point (with hay forks) and had the front end of the tractor come right up in the air as the 3 point lifted, no problem... Those Ford 5610S's might have a slow pump, but they're certainly not short on lifting capability...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> On a Deere.....No
> Cant speak for them "off brand" tractors....


Yeah maybe, but the Deere lightweight chinese front axle would prolly pop up off the ground


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> I think that mower sits pretty far back. Can you put some other 3point attachment weighing near limit with shorter linkage on to test?


It sits back 6' with most of the weight all the way at the back, and that is with the mower folded.

Unfolded, it would probably sit back 8', compounding the problem.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

JD- I'm not sure why there is such a wide variation between the manufacturer numbers and the Nebraska test numbers. Usually they are a few % low or high. On my Kubota M120 tests, Nebraska missed the fact there is 2 sets of holes in the lift arms, per the manual, the farthest out for max lift, the closest in for most travel. They used the max travel location for the test and failed to meet the lift numbers by a large %.

Any chance you have two positions on your hitch? Another thing that helps is having the adjuster arms shortened.

I see all the holes and brackets are already there for the assist cylinders on your tractor. Thats good at least.



luke strawwalker said:


> I dunno... that sounds fishy to me... If that hitch is THAT weak, I'm sure glad I don't have one of THOSE tractors!!!
> 
> My Zweegers CM212 drum mower folds straight back in transport position and when you take off, it's basically real light on the front end of the tractor... you can pop a wheelie if you take off a little too fast. Still has plenty of steering authority but kinda light on front.
> 
> ...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Reviving an old topic. I spent $900 and added dual lift cylinders to the 3pt and it lifts the mower easily. I started mowing field edges and customer properties with it and I love it. Turns 6 ft tall weeds into pulverized bits. Looks like a lawn! Much better job than my 15' or 20' rotary mowers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the beast mounted. Just after doing some cutting.


----------

